# netmount not started, etc...

## Bugg77

Linux noob here.... I've got my install working fine except for the following problem:

at bootup I get the following message:

Bringing eth0 up via DHCP... [!!]

Error:  Problem starting needed services.

          "netmount" was not started.

So I run:

ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.1687.0.255 up

and get the following message:

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

Any ideas?? Any suggestions on what I could do to provide you helpful people with more accurate/useful information?

Thanks

Jimm

----------

## yaneurabeya

Make sure you have coldplug running at boot or make sure your network module is loaded into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x, etc.

----------

## Bugg77

Ok, my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file is totally empty

How do I discover which modules are available to be installed?

I ran the find /lib/modules/<kernel version>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' command and all I got back was

/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/s2io.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.ko

do I need to copy the entire path when I place it in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?

Jimm

----------

## Cintra

I don't use netmount myself, but how about 

```
rc-update add netmount default
```

Mvh

----------

## Bugg77

Cintra,

I guess you could say the original error message is unclear. My impression was that it was attempting to start netmount - during startup - but was unable to.

Out of curiousity, if you don't use netmount, what do you use to ensure your ethernet/wireless is working?

----------

## Pete M

Bugg77

Also very new to gentoo, had the same problem, does your motherboard have firewire ?

In my case firewire was activated as eth0

Take a look at 

ifconfig -a 

See how many interfaces are listed

Pete

----------

## Cintra

 *Bugg77 wrote:*   

> Cintra,
> 
> I guess you could say the original error message is unclear. My impression was that it was attempting to start netmount - during startup - but was unable to.
> 
> Out of curiousity, if you don't use netmount, what do you use to ensure your ethernet/wireless is working?

 

Sorry too quick off the mark.

I start adsl manually with rppppoek  :Wink: 

Don't even have rp-pppoe in default runlevel.. and net.lo starts at boot level.

mvh

----------

## yaneurabeya

Add 8139too to your modules.autoload.d kernel section since that's a good network driver. To verify that you have the right network driver, boot up your livecd, type in lsmod and find out which one is loaded.

----------

## Bugg77

Thanks for the advice.

I'm in Maui on my honeymoon right now, but I'll give it a shot when I get back.

Just to be clear, all I have to add the modules.autoload.d is:

8139too

It doesn't need the path or the .ko extension?

Thanks again.

Aloha

----------

## cisbrane

hi am having this issue as well mostly.

when i boot up it says netmount not started and i can't start net.eth0 or netmount. i am using a 2.6 kernel

however, it only sometimes does this. after rebooting like five times it finally worked, but when i shut down my laptop for the night it did the same thing when i booted again. i do have firewire but i don't know if that will amtter. i have the intel e100 or e1000 something like that, but i do have a 2.6 kernel and i didn't think i had to emerge anything since i thought the handbook said only for 2.4 kernel. any help would be nice.

i do use dhcp, and i have emerged dhcpcd or however that is spelt. it works fine on live cd always, but it is "ify" when i boot from the hdd.

thanks

--cisbrane

----------

## cisbrane

i looed at my boot upt and it looks like ethernet is sometimes my firewire how od i prevent this

----------

## yaneurabeya

Just 8139too suffices. And for the ethernet... if you want just remove the ethernet support over firewire from the kernel if you don't need it. Simplest solution.

----------

## Pete M

Solution 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-331948-highlight-.html

Pete

----------

## Bugg77

I added 8139too to my modules.autoload.d but netmount still isn't starting. I get the same error message.

I boot up with LiveCD and type lsmod, but I don't see anything listed as ethx? That seems strange to me becuase I know the ethernet is working with LiveCD because I've used it to update the portage, etc...

I also boot normally and log in under root. I typed ifconfig -a and got two connections:

lo (local loopback)

sit0 (IPv6-in-IPv4)

Any ideas?

PS - I also checked my menuconfig and I do not have Ethernet over Firewire support turned on.

----------

## echto

lspci | grep Ethernet

Make sure your using the correct driver with your kernel.  :Smile: 

----------

## Bugg77

Ok, I used the "lspci | grep Ethernet" command and here's what I got:

0000:02:06.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

I'm starting over from scratch on the Gentoo install, but which drivers do I need for these controllers?

----------

## yaneurabeya

Uhm, why start from scratch? That's a Windows based philosophy that should not be exercised on a Unix based OS unless absolutely needed.

Try choosing

```
Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (DEPRECATED)
```

from the gigabit device screen in the kernel config.

----------

## Bugg77

I'm starting over from scratch because I was making this a dual boot system and it's easier to install Windows first, but I didn't do that. In any case, I'm already on my way.

I'll give your suggestion a try.

Thanks

----------

